# Varying emoticon size



## MrMuselk

Would it be possible for the size of emoticons to vary? When I post a footnote or just a silly joke in a smaller size, the emoticon’s size doesn’t vary. And that for me lessens the effect of the small text being something a little hard to notice, which sometimes the jokes funnier. Would the Xenforo software allow for this?


----------



## mkellogg

😁
😄 

I just did it by typing colon and the smiley name, such as "smile", then I highlighted it and changed the font size.  Does this do what you want?


----------



## swift

🕵
A tiny detective.


----------



## MrMuselk

That was a bit out of the box. Thanks, Mike!


----------



## mkellogg

I just know how all this stuff works "under the hood". Normal smilies are images that change change size, but many of the ones that you get after the colon are based on the Unicode "character". I had a hunch that it might work and it did. 😉


----------



## MrMuselk

Well, I also wanted to know about WR smilies. Could those change size? I think they currently can’t, but can XenForo support that?
It works!!!😁😁😁


----------



## mkellogg

I just checked on Xenforo's site, which is running the next version of the software and the answer is no, it cannot. Still, when I make the change to XF 2.2, I will see if I can make the change. There are some downsides, but I personally prefer the use of Unicode characters over images.


----------



## MrMuselk

I will agree that Unicode most of the time. But whenever I go on WR, I do like using the Smilies a lot more. Thanks anyway, Mike. I hope you can make the change soon. 🙂🙂🙂 I can’t stop now!!!


----------

